# Umbrous Agouti?



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Is this little girl an Umbrous Agouti or a standard Agouti? Her mom is Agouti(from Agouti X Black) and dad is Recessive Yellow(from Pied Black Merle X Black). She is from a litter of 3 and her 2 other sisters are Extreme Blacks.




































(this is a cruddy pic, but it shows her coloring pretty well)










Her type needs alot of work, but I just over coloring!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

She looks umbrous to me. She's a beautiful mouse - lovely balanced proportions.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She -could- be umbrous, or just poorly ticked. Breeding her would help determine it.
On my umbrous agouti mice, the stripe is much more defined, and follows the dorsal line all the say to the nose.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Rhasputin said:


> She -could- be umbrous, or just poorly ticked. Breeding her would help determine it.
> On my umbrous agouti mice, the stripe is much more defined, and follows the dorsal line all the say to the nose.


When you say "stripe", what do you mean? I don't think I've seen that. The only umbrous we get are gradually shaded. Not many people breed them.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Umbrous causes a dorsal stripe of un-ticked black fur. On the umbrous I have worked with, the dorsal stripe is much more harsh and clearly defined.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Interesting. I suspect what we call "umbrous" is just probably something else.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

What would you suggest that I breed her to so I could find out if she's umbrous or not? I didn't have any males in the litter and no longer have her dad. :/


----------

